#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Strange sign... through postcard!!!!

## sumandiv

hi everyone... i received a postcard on the 1st week of november which had 5 green dots at the borders of the circle and a red round dot in the centre.... i was really scared to keep the card so i tore it immediately..... as No one except my close relatives know my address... and the Post card read like:"Suman this is my first card to you"

what shud i do... i even chkd wd my frnds and relatives abt the card but no one sent nor received such thing.... dunno whom to ask and whom to consult......and the most remarkable was the handwriting on the postcard.... i was really different ... had all cursives and very very neat..... dunno smhow it ws a different writing than i've ever seen.. 

an advices would be of great help!!!!!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

You should have kept it taken a picture and posted it here. Can you recreate it? I get strange letters and post cards all the time, and I do not take them too close to heart.

----------


## Jarhog

The city you live in or the phone company probably sold you address and it's some sort of ad.

----------


## sumandiv

hi,

here's the snapshot....

----------


## zero

connect the dots and it is a upside down pentagram, which is a sign of the more beastly spirit(think maenads).

is this all in ink? the red center looks like a wax seal. I cant make out the symbol in the center.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

It looks like a smiley face.

----------


## sumandiv

hi,

I jus hope so....

so far only minor things happening around me... guess they r not related in any manner.... my mind's out i guess...

n the red in the center is something wch we call in India as sindoor a in red color.. n those were green ink dots on the outside...

thnxs fr all the help....

btw do u guys believe in foresigns.. like as in dreams of dead relatives cming constantly... I m getting them max. no. of times.. I know it seems a bit kiddish... but sm dreams hv cm true like i saw death of smone in the month of May last year and one of my relative died in August and said exact same words to my husband wch i dreamt in May.... dunno i m sounding crazy i gues....

----------


## ZeldaFitz

They are crying in your dreams? did they pass to the other side?

----------

